
Jet brains Pycharm - New Python IDE by creators of IntelliJ - shabda
http://www.jetbrains.net/confluence/display/PYH/JetBrains+PyCharm+Preview
======
rufugee
I'm one of those that purchased RubyMine. As a long time NetBeans user (for
Ruby and Java), there were some features in RubyMine that just worked better.
I thought the price was worth it.

 _However_ , after using it for a few months, I can say the following with
confidence:

\- JetBrain's idea of bug tracking/reporting is broken. How do I know? See the
comments on this blog post
([http://blogs.jetbrains.com/ruby/2010/01/start-2010-with-
ruby...](http://blogs.jetbrains.com/ruby/2010/01/start-2010-with-
rubymine-201/#comments)). They've been testing an _alpha_ version of their bug
tracking software... _in production_. Yes, that's right. So folks like me who
are actually queuing up frustrating bugs to report have been unable to do so
for _weeks_. (Note, it's up now, but I'll bet it doesn't stay up all day. I'll
type quickly). When you're using open source, you sorta allow for this sort of
thing...but after you've paid for a product you tend to expect more.

\- The time difference for the company creates an issue. When things like the
bug tracker goes down, it's usually late at night in Russia, not in the US. It
can be frustrating.

\- The extracting of functionality from Intellij to RubyMine (and I assume,
PyCharm) breaks things in confusing ways, and Intellij doesn't prioritize
fixing them quickly. So, for example, folks like me who can't live without
IdeaVim end up with broken, unsupported behavior. Or, as another example, the
keymap support and filtering is just completely broken (try filtering by keys
in the preference dialog). I expect this to improve...hopefully sooner rather
than later. Perhaps after the bug tracker stabilizes.

All in all, RubyMine feels like the product that could've been great. It still
has a lot of potential. It parses projects and source better than Netbeans,
and it has built-in support for haml, cucumber and rspec. But I get the
impression that JetBrains isn't devoting a huge amount of resources to making
it perfect. They threw it out there to say that they had a ruby IDE, but the
pace of development of fixes is _slow_.

YMMV

------
crad
Played with it a bit, and it has promise. I immediately ran into a few issues:

1\. No way to edit just a file, you have to create a project. 2\. No way to
exit full screen mode.

Will be good for Django developers, for sure, but for us non-Django folks, it
does make some poor assumptions in its code inspector, specifically with
regard with templates. It kicked out plenty of errors in my perfectly valid
Tornado templates.

~~~
phillytom
1\. Yes, this is true in IntelliJ (the root for all these projects) as well.
As these things go, it is a pretty lightweight project - just point it at a
directory and go. But yes, required.

2\. On Mac: Option-Command-F11 toggles this.

Overall, I really like this product, but I've been been an IntelliJ fan for
years. Things I like:

\- diff tool \- scm integration \- todo list \- refactorings, although
obviously the current set is limited \- very keyboard friendly

Still need to try the debugger and figure out how to set multiple Python
paths.

~~~
crad
Thanks for the Option-Command-F11 tip. They should give an icon or something
when it's in full screen mode, it seems to interfere with all other Mac
keystrokes. I ended up quitting the app to get out of it.

~~~
phillytom
If you are new to their products, one quick way to learn your way around
(since so much of the app is exposed to the keyboard) is to just work through
the keyboard shortcuts trying them out. I don't see the doc for PyCharm yet,
but most are the same as Intellij -
[http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/documentation/documentation.ht...](http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/documentation/documentation.html)

Good ones include: Command-w: smart expanding select Shift-command-N: Navigate
to file. Note you can use wildcards in this box Command-p: param info

------
alextgordon
The Mac UX out of the box is really quite terrible. Cmd-W doesn't close the
window/tab, Cmd-N doesn't create a new document and _New Document_ itself is
hidden somewhere in the Edit menu. There's an overzealous use of function
keys. Resizing the window is very laggy on my relatively new MBP.

The whole thing feels like a Windows application that was dragged kicking and
screaming into OS X.

------
uggedal
Are there screenshots available somewhere?

~~~
crad
Here's one I just took: <http://gmr.privatepaste.com/download/e12902fe72>

~~~
kaddar
wow you comment your code a lot

~~~
tomkinstinch
I've found that one can't go wrong with thorough commenting and clear and
verbose variable names. We've all been there trying to decipher code from
years prior.

------
mark_l_watson
I am downloading it right now. I use IntelliJ and Rubymone several hours each
work day. While I appreciate Eclipse and Netbeans, the Jetbrains products are
a bit better.

------
cmcavoy
I'm happy that IntelliJ is getting into Ruby, PHP and Python, but I wish they
had a unified platform, as I'm a committed polyglot.

~~~
lapusta
Having Ultimate Edition you get Ruby, Python, PHP along with Java technologies
and languages.

Web IDE, RubyMine & PyCharm are just 1 plugin editions for less price.

~~~
rufugee
Yes, but the plugins in Ultimate Edition tend to lag behind the ones in
RubyMine quite a bit.

------
dschobel
Apparently they have a PHP ide due out shortly as well:
<http://www.jetbrains.com/webide/>

Can't help but wonder whether a single IDE with a Netbeans-esque idea of
"Views" would be better than fracturing everything into specialized products.

~~~
yole
We have a single IDE already - it's called IntelliJ IDEA, and it supports all
the other languages via plugins. However, we find that developers who use a
specific language are far more willing to try an IDE tailored for that
language, rather than a Java IDE that happens to have a plugin for the
language they're using.

~~~
jdunck
Welcome to HN, Dmitry, and nice work!

------
kashif
A few things I hope this IDE will eventually handle well -

1\. Allow project organization and imports

2\. Refactoring across files - at a minimum renames and function signature
changes

3\. Intellisense/auto-completion

4\. An emacs like pabbrev mode

Its good to see that intellij looks at the python market as an opportunity.
Good tools will help python in a big fashion

------
defdac
To me personally this means I might actually be able to enjoy python
programming and start to look at it more seriously.

------
natmaster
No Mercurial support makes me sad.

Please give me a pony.

~~~
yole
Here you go:
[http://plugins.intellij.net/plugin/?idea&id=3370](http://plugins.intellij.net/plugin/?idea&id=3370)
You'll need to install it manually, but it works in PyCharm just fine.

------
wallflower
I would love Google App Engine support.

~~~
yole
Already in development, coming soon.

~~~
bruntonspall
Great to hear!

------
chipsy
I'm pretty happy with Wing IDE for now. More tools better, though, I guess :)

~~~
Estragon
I'll move to an IDE after they pry my emacs from my cold, dead fingers.

------
lionshare
Wing IDE pro. Worth every $.

------
bj
I can't wait to hack my next rails app with Pycharm

------
nraynaud
this is real dispersion !

------
binspace
For all of it's issues, Rubymine is my favorite IDE and editor for ruby
projects. The Python community is in for a treat.

